# Our 2006 Halloween Invitations



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I love them! The books are especially nice. May I ask how you made them?


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

oohh oooh..those are SO cool!


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

Dustee,
Those are SWEET. I used the necronomicon booklet for our party invites last year. Only I never even thought of putting them in coffins with skellies! Very nice touch......


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

Very cool, nice job!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Wow! Who could NOT come to a party after an invite like that! Those are great!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow! Those are great. How many do you send out?

I've considered doing something like that, but I send out about 70 invites. I consider the time & money & opt to put my resources elsewhere. But seeing yours tempts me to reconsider.


----------



## jodi (Aug 24, 2006)

did you make the boxes? those are so cool! and the baby skellies are great.


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

I like them too...

I send out about 25 of them and no I don't make the boxes. I bought the boxes from http://www.4halloweencoffins.com/... The skellies were actually from Michaels...skeleton garland cut apart...the books necro books from www.ravensblight.com...and the labels...Killer13 help me with.

Laurie


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Those are awesome!!! Love them and I know your guests will too!


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 19, 2004)

Those are awesome!


----------



## lady_bee (Sep 21, 2004)

How did you get the print on the inside of the book? That isn't by hand is it?


----------



## hexler (Sep 20, 2005)

dustee said:


> Let me know what you think....
> Laurie


*_clapping_* Those are the coolest invites I've ever seen. I wish I had one in the mailbox. 

Excellent work Laurie! Have a great time!


----------



## RainyDayGhoul (Aug 30, 2006)

Those are amazing! The perfect way to set the mood for your party!


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks all for your compliments...I am not much of an artist...but I am trying to be scarier...lol

Laurie


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Those are nice, I'm sure your guests will appreciate them.
It looks like you used the "Dark Crystal" lettering style for the labels. Did the post office accept them that way?
My local post office demands that everything be neat and readable, and from what I saw in your images, those probably wouldn't have passed.


----------



## The Coffin Lady (Aug 14, 2004)

Just a quick note from Ded Mann, Inc and The Coffin Lady herself!
So pleased to see you liked your Craft Coffins! You did a great job with the labels and I'm a hopein' your party was Juz'ta DIE for!
Eternally Yours..
The Coffin Lady!


----------

